

 How to launch my awesome website? - hltt
http://cravify.com
I have made a mash-up website that I think is great. It displays rental properties in the UK on an interactive map and let the users search for flats/rooms without any hassle. The problem now is how to launch it effectively ? if you were me, what would you do ?
======
sparknlaunch12
Nice site. Good luck in getting HN feedback. Unsure if you can change the
title to 'Show HN: '?

<http://hackful.com/posts/963>

